
Using Trello as CRM? - sydneymartinie
http://gregoiregilbert.com/blog/trello-to-manage-sales-pipeline/
======
sydneymartinie
We're busy validating our business model/onboarding clients and want
understand which functionalities we really need before deciding on a tool. Any
thoughts are appreciated

